# PCGH 09/2021 (#251): Tuning für müde PCs, CPU-Limitierung bei Breitbild, AMD Ryzen 5000 PCGH-Tuning-Guide für den 16-Kerner, Windows 11 im Check, Leakshield und Mini-Tastaturen im Test u. v. m. - auf DVD "Overlord"



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 09/2021 (#251): Tuning für müde PCs, CPU-Limitierung bei Breitbild, AMD Ryzen 5000 PCGH-Tuning-Guide für den 16-Kerner, Windows 11 im Check, Leakshield und Mini-Tastaturen im Test u. v. m. - auf DVD "Overlord"*

					PCGH 09/2021 (#251): Tuning für müde PCs, CPU-Limitierung bei Breitbild, AMD Ryzen 5000 PCGH-Tuning-Guide für den 16-Kerner, Windows 11 im Check, Leakshield und Mini-Tastaturen im Test u. v. m. - auf DVD "Overlord"

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 09/2021 (#251): Tuning für müde PCs, CPU-Limitierung bei Breitbild, AMD Ryzen 5000 PCGH-Tuning-Guide für den 16-Kerner, Windows 11 im Check, Leakshield und Mini-Tastaturen im Test u. v. m. - auf DVD "Overlord"*


----------



## pedi (29. Juli 2021)

dazu gibts doch tuneup utilities.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Juli 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> dazu gibts doch tuneup utilities.



Das 28-Seiten-Special behandelt dann doch "etwas" mehr 

Ne, ganz ehrlich, lohnt sich wirklich  Ich war selbst erstaunt, was da noch alles geht. Möchte ja nicht zu viel vorwegnehmen.


----------



## KaterTom (29. Juli 2021)

Und da ist sie, die Ankündigung der neuen Ausgabe, rechtzeitig vor dem Erscheinen der digitalen Version.


----------



## Mosed (30. Juli 2021)

Gleich mal anfangen zu lesen.

Bevor ich es vergesse direkt mal einen Fehler melden: Auf Seite 26+27 werden Diagramme gezeigt, die auf der Y-Achse mit "Steigerung in Prozent" betitelt sind und als Überschrift steht ebenfalls "Prozentuale Steigerung in den Tests".

Die Skala zeigt aber Werte >100. So eine Leistungssteigerung wäre zwar cool, aber es sind Steigerungen im Bereich 10-25 % gemeint. 
Also entweder müsste man die Achse mit "Leistung in Prozent" betiteln oder die erste Stelle ("1") bei den Werten weglassen.
Eine Leistungssteigerung "auf 115 %" ist leicht was anderes als eine Leistungssteigerung "um 115 %". 

Aber immerhin sollte jedem klar sein wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2021)

Grade mal aus persönlicher Betroffenheit in den 5950X-Tuning-Artikel gelinst... was bin ich froh dass ich nicht der einzige bin dem es so ging, ich kann @PCGH_Dave da 1:1 nachvollziehen: Es ist eine irre Fummelarbeit wenn mans wirklich gut (und stabil!!) machen will und die CPUs laufen ja wirklich auch mit Werkseinstellungen schon hervoragend. Übrigens ist auch meine CPU zickig beim CurveOptimizer und das Feature entsprechend nicht aktiv.

Bei mir sind nach wochenlangem rumtesten (mehr aus Interesse als aus tatsächlicher Leistungsnot) nur leicht angehobene PBO-Werte und nachgeschärfte RAM-Timings übrig geblieben, für alles mehr an Feintuning fehlt dann am Ende doch der Nerv.


----------



## 2900133081 (30. Juli 2021)

M.E. erneut ein gelungenes Info-Heft. Danke dafür!
Ebenfalls: "ältere" Hardware weiterhin brauchbar machen...
Ein "Aber": angesichts der sich weiter verschärfenden Lieferketten (spez. Ausfälle chin. Großhäfen)...

- seit mittlerweile 2 Jahrzehnten verlängere ich die Lebensdauer elektrischer Bauteile via "Underclocking" und "Undervolting" (vgl. die Aufdrucke auf den lebenswichtigen Kondensatoren (Betriebsstunden bei X°C)).
Ggf. etwas 'bescheidenere' Systemleistung mit dafür überproportional längerer Lebensdauer eines Gesamtsystems erscheinen mir aktuell durchaus ins Kalkül zu passen. (Passt natürlich nicht den an Massenverkauf interessierten Herstellern)...

Mein derzeit ältestes System ist ein Dell Inspiron 8K-Notebook (Jg.2000, wie neu, WinMe mit 'unique Software'), mein zweitältestes ein Gigabyte-MB mit C2D E8200 (Jg.2008, Win XP mit 'unique Software' - ebf. noch 'unverwüstbar')...

Aktuell möchte ich erneut mit eben ausgewählter Hardware nicht jedes FPS herauskitzeln, sondern ein möglichst langlebiges System aufrecht stabil nutzen können - eben aufgrund der sich verschlechternden Lieferketten.

Zuletzt konnte ich mir noch zu 'angemessenen' Preisen 128G Ram plus B550 plus R5950x sichern, bei vorhandener RX5700XTse.
Für einen reinen Arbeitsrechner werkelt ein R3700x mit NV1030(G5).

Fazit: passt auf eure Hardware auf, denn die Lieferkettenausfälle (Hafen HH derzeit ca. 50%) werden sich sicherlich nicht in Kürze stabilisieren...

"Gamer's Greetings"!
(Steff')


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Grade mal aus persönlicher Betroffenheit in den 5950X-Tuning-Artikel gelinst... was bin ich froh dass ich nicht der einzige bin dem es so ging, ich kann @PCGH_Dave da 1:1 nachvollziehen: Es ist eine irre Fummelarbeit wenn mans wirklich gut (und stabil!!) machen will und die CPUs laufen ja wirklich auch mit Werkseinstellungen schon hervoragend. Übrigens ist auch meine CPU zickig beim CurveOptimizer und das Feature entsprechend nicht aktiv.
> 
> Bei mir sind nach wochenlangem rumtesten (mehr aus Interesse als aus tatsächlicher Leistungsnot) nur leicht angehobene PBO-Werte und nachgeschärfte RAM-Timings übrig geblieben, für alles mehr an Feintuning fehlt dann am Ende doch der Nerv.


Ja es kostet einiges an Zeit wenn man es perfekt machen möchte, aber gerade solche Stellschrauben liebe ich.


----------



## ATR4866 (2. August 2021)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der CD. Sie ist meiner Meinung nach falsch eingeklebt. Normalerweise ist der kurze Abschnitt mit der Perforierung im Heftrücken eingeklebt und man kan dann die CD herauslösen.  Bei meinem Heft war es leider genau anders herrum.  Die Folge davon war das das Heft einreist. Damit könnte man ja noch leben aber die CD ist leider mit eingeklebt worden.  Das heißt auf der CD befindet sich der Heißkleber aus dem Rücken.  Dieser
läst sich leider nicht rückstandsfrei entfernen. Wird wahrscheinlich nicht alle Hefte betreffen aber bei meinem war es so.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. August 2021)

Schade! Bei derartigen Defekten besteht Anspruch auf Ersatz. Du kannst das direkt beim Abo-Service reklamieren oder alternativ uns ein Foto vom Problem an die Leserpostadresse schicken.


----------



## DarkG4m3r (9. August 2021)

Hallo, ich wollte mal kurz Fragen, wann die Zeitschrift bei mir ankommen sollte?  Lebe in Italien und bin sozusagen ein "Sonderkind". 
Bekommt man überhaupt mit wann die Zeitschrift losgeschickt wird und kommt diese über Post?

Grüße aus Italien.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. August 2021)

Abonnenten werden nicht über den Versand benachrichtigt und zumindest die nationalen Abos laufen ganz normal mit der Post. Da sie in der Regel Freitags oder Samstags vor dem Kiosk-EVT eintreffen, müssten sie am Donnerstag davor in den Versand gehen – im Falle der 09 also vor 12 Tagen. Wie lange Sendungen von Deutschland nach Italien brauche, weiß ich aber nicht. In Gegenrichtung habe ich auf Postkarten schon mal 2-3 Wochen gewartet.^^


----------



## DarkG4m3r (10. August 2021)

Habe gerade ein wenig gegoogelt und in Gegenrichtung dauert das ganze doppelt so lange. Deutschland-Italien ca 1 Woche und Italien-Deutschland ca 2 Wochen. (zumindest wenn die Postboten einen guten Tag haben) 
Ach, wie ich die italienische Post liebe. Den Brief für eine dringende Rechnung mehrere Tage nach "Ablaufdatum" erhalten. Einfach was schönes. ^^

Grüße aus Italien.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. August 2021)

Also wenn es normalerweise eine Woche dauert und das Abo mit der 09 starten sollte, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal den Abo-Service kontaktieren. Eigentlich hätte sie unter diese Bedingungen vor dem Wochenende eintreffen müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. August 2021)

Mosed schrieb:


> Gleich mal anfangen zu lesen.
> 
> Bevor ich es vergesse direkt mal einen Fehler melden: Auf Seite 26+27 werden Diagramme gezeigt, die auf der Y-Achse mit "Steigerung in Prozent" betitelt sind und als Überschrift steht ebenfalls "Prozentuale Steigerung in den Tests".
> 
> ...


Bevor ich's wieder vergesse: Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht - fixen können wir die 40.000 ausgelieferten Fehler aber leider nicht.   

MfG
Raff


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. August 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> dazu gibts doch tuneup utilities.


Quatsch! Das Beste Tuning für müde Rechner ist ein Hardware-Upgrade 😝


----------



## pedi (14. August 2021)

ich denke, an dem smily sieht man, dass das ein witz sein sollte.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. August 2021)

Wir hoffen, dass euch die Seitenstrecke dennoch ein paar Inspirationen geliefert hat, wie man alte Hardware frischmacht.  

MfG
Raff


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (18. August 2021)

Ich fande den PCGH Tuniung Guide mit dem Ryzen 5000 16-Kerne ja ganz interessant.

Was mich aber irritierte ist @PCGH-Dave Aussage in der Zusammenfassung.



> Denn ab Werk laufen die Ryzen 5000 wirklich ausgezeichnet ...


Kann ich mich noch daran erinnern, dass er sein Ryzen System aufgrund von großen Problemen mit dem RAM verworfen  und sich dann für ein Intel System entschieden hat.
Der genaue Wortlaut ist mir entfallen, aber der Grund  war wohl die Bastelei mit Ryzen und die Problemlosigkeit von Intel Sytsemen.  


Ich habe absolut nichts gegen eine Änderung der Meinung, das zeugt nur von Größe, die eigene Meinung regelmäßig zu prüfen und zu schärfen.
Dennoch irritierte mich dieser schnelle Wandel.

Die Herstellungsprozesse sind präziser geworden und gerade AMD hat gezeigt, dass man  ab Werk schon recht viel Potential der CPUs ausnutzen kann.  Dazu kann man nur gratulieren. Das ist Fortschritt, auch wenn mich etwas die hohe TDP quält.  Die 5000ers APUs sind da um Längen attraktiver und scheinbar sparsamer geworden.

Tuning war früher das Potential, was der Hersteller, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, liegen gelassen hat. Geringes Tuningpotential ist eigentlich heute der Beweis dafür, dass der Hersteller das fast maximale Potential jedem Käufer zur Verfügung stellt.  Das macht den Hobbytunern sicherlich weniger Spass, bevorteilt aber 95% der Kunden, die  die CPU  wie ab Werk laufen lassen.  Tuner sind nun mal die Nische, mit der man das wenigste Geld verdient   Aber Spass macht es halt schon.

Den Artikel zu Win11 habe ich nur kurz und knapp überflogen. 

Irgendwie ist das, was MS mit Office richtig macht bei WInd irgendwie alles falsch. Win 10 wirkt wie eine ewige Baustelle ohne Fortschritt,  Win11 läßt auf den ersten Blick auch nicht viel mehr Neues erwarten, außer etwas Optik und die Geißelung der User mit TPM und MS Konto. Was bei Win 10 versucht wurde, wird nun wieder bei Win11 probiert.  
Was ich als Spieler aber wirklich von Win11 erwarten kann, das bleibt für mich mit diesem Artikel leider offen.



> In Sachen Gaming zeigt Windows 11 derzeit nur minimale Veränderungen ...





> Bis zum Release im Herbst bleibt noch einiges zu tun.


Ja, das ist glaube ich die beste Zusammenfassung.  Win 10 bleibt vorerst !


----------



## PCGH_Dave (18. August 2021)

Wenn ich dazu auch etwas sagen darf: Meine damaligen (negativen) Erfahrungen mit Ryzen 5000 basierten auf den Stand kurz nach Launch. Das ist mit heute in keiner Weise mehr zu vergleichen. Wäre aktuell nicht ein 10900K bei mir im Betrieb, würde es jetzt ein 5600X rocken. Aber so kurz vor Alder Lake (und was auch immer AMD dieses Jahr noch vor hat), lohnt sich eine Umrüstung (für mich) nicht mehr.


----------



## rolli (19. August 2021)

Gibt es zu dieser Ausgabe keinen Sammelthread mit Umfrage, so wie bisher?
Oder hab ich ihn nur übersehen?

Abgesehen davon: Gute Ausgabe, hat mir gefallen.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (22. August 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Wenn ich dazu auch etwas sagen darf:


Danke Dave, ja, AMD wirf ja seit Wochen und Monaten mit neuen AGESA Versionen so um sich. Hat sicherlich viel gebracht in dem Bereich.


... was mir noch einfällt.
So schön wie der Test zu Gaming -Schreibtischen war, ich habe die Reinungsmöglichkeiten der besonderen Oberflächen vermisst. Bei Mousepads wird das gerne erwähnt, hier fehlte mir es irgendwie, zumal sich mit der Zeit auf jeder Oberfläche , egal ob abweisend oder nicht, irgendwann der schmutz im Textil oder im Schaum sammelt.

Diese erste Generation unterscheidet sich von einem Office Schreibtisch mit Höhenverstellung nur in wenigen Details. Wie wäre es im aktuellen Heimwerker/Pandemieschub mit einigen Vorschlägen zum Schreibtisch Tuning?

Kabeldurchlässe sind fast Standard, aber passenden Bohrungen sind auch schnell gemacht und die Abdeckungen vielerorts erhältlich.

Kabelkanal? Diese Netze + passende Haken oder ggf ein Hartplastikkanal lassen sich bestimmt von einigen Herstellern finden.
Übergroße Mousematten gibt es schon vielfach und sind auch von Euch schon  getestet
Halter für Headsets und Getränke sollten auch keine große Hürde darstellen. ggf bieten ja die Hersteller sogar über den Ersatzteilkatalog diese sachen zum Nachkaufen an.
Ich vermute fürs Zubehör einschlagbare Speizdübel im Holz + passende metrische Schrauben mit Innensechskant oder Kreuzschlitz.

Wer Gehäuse mit etwas modden kann, dem wird es beim Schreibtisch noch weniger schwer fallen.
Punkto Modding: RGB Beleuchtung am Schreibtisch passend zum PC wäre dann noch das i-Tüpfelchen.

nur so eine Spinnerei, aber der Sommer geht bald zu Ende und dann wird bestimmt  wieder mehr gebastelt  ...


----------

